# Gague Faces



## bwolf123 (Jul 24, 2002)

I have been to several websites and have had trouble finding gague faces for a 1996 sentra with tac. I always see ones for both the newer and older models and the 1996 without tac. Any suggestions of a happy little website that can make my dreams come true?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Are you looking for indiglo guages or just guage covers?


----------



## bwolf123 (Jul 24, 2002)

*gagues*

Either but preferable indiglo


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You've got two good choices. ProCarParts or Import Intelligence.

For Indiglo: http://www.procarparts.com/store/displayproduct.cfm?pmaker=Nissan&pmodel=95-99 Nissan SENTRA/200SX

For Covers: http://www.importintelligence.com/FMPro?-db=Cart.fp3&-format=list.html&-new#list

Both sites have what you want. Good luck.

Greg


----------



## bwolf123 (Jul 24, 2002)

*gagues*

Greg, thanks for the help, but, I looked through those two sites and I only saw gagues for the sentra SER, 200sx and sentra without tac. (So sad :-( ) Correct me if I am just a retard.

Thanks again


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

you can use a set for a 200sx se.....

you can also find them on ebay for like 20 something


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Try www.speedpeople.com


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think that the 200sx is the same as the sentra with a tach. You sould check and find out. Look at yours then look at the sites again.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah it is the same .....same redline and top speed


----------

